# 2000 7.3 powerstroke mpg



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Just finished driving 500 miles and my 2000 f250 with 225k miles averaged 16mpg. I was wondering if this was good mileage for my truck? It has no mods, everything is stock. I would like to squeeze out a little more without putting a chip or programmer. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Bay Bass (Sep 4, 2011)

well its a heck of a lot better than I ever got in my 2005 f150 ever. I maybe got 14 on the hwy and 10-11 in the city. This was with a 5.4. 

Diesels so pretty good. I would have expected a little worse from an old 7.3 but I bet these guys with the new 6.7s can get into the low 20s pretty easily.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Have a 2002 4wd with a 7.3. Took it to Waco and back and averaged right at 18 mpg on the truck computer. Did not have a heavy foot. Cruised about 65 most of the way. not in a hurry.


----------



## Varnado (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a 2000 with the 7.3 also and that's about normal. I can get up to 19 if I really watch my heavy foot. Usually get 17 with mix of city and hwy. The previous owner might have it chipped for towing but I don't know how to tell. I do know it will pull pretty hard to 100+.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

*7.3*

I drive a 7.3 and get 16-19 loaded or unloaded.I set the cruse at 2000 rpms and let it run .70-75


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I had a 2000 1 ton dually 6 spd. manual and always got 16 tops.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

I guess that's about normal then. Any ideas on what I can do to squeeze out a few more mpg's without chipping or programming. I was think exhaust and putting in a bigger intake.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i got an xtra 5mpg by removing the muffler and installing a section of stainless steel flex with stainless band clamps....you cannot tell a difference in noise, i also installed an aftermarket airfilter from k&n..............and service it as recomemded.....my truck is a 2000 f350, 4x4, 4door, longbed.....220k on the clock........


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

capt.dru said:


> I guess that's about normal then. Any ideas on what I can do to squeeze out a few more mpg's without chipping or programming. I was think exhaust and putting in a bigger intake.


capt,

Having a chip or a programmer doesn't always means less mileage, I have a 2000 7.3 PSD and I can get 16-18 mpg

My truck has a Superchips programmer, Airaid intake and 4" Magnaflow exhaust


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

I dont want to chip or program because of the high mileage. I don't want to risk messing up something.


----------



## bennetta (May 18, 2006)

I have a 2000 F250 ex-cab 4x4 229K miles.Was getting 14-15 average mpg.Installed a air intake from Advanced Diesel & Superchips programmer in the tow mode & now average 18-19 mpg.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Combined city and highway I get about 16, probably could do a little better if I kept it down a little. Stock 7.3 with 220k.


----------



## Varnado (Nov 8, 2011)

capt.dru said:


> I dont want to chip or program because of the high mileage. I don't want to risk messing up something.


I think I read somewhere the 99' thru 01's have heavier litters or ? Like that. They can take bigger turbos and massive tuning and still last a looong time. I'm sure others will have better info on that.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Anyone do a DIY air intake on their truck? I heard they are not hard to do and improves performance. Any feed back is appreciated.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

capt.dru said:


> Anyone do a DIY air intake on their truck? I heard they are not hard to do and improves performance. Any feed back is appreciated.


You can put holes in the bottom of the air box to increase flow. I would get an aftermarket high flow filter if you do this. I think the air raid brand will put you back about $50-$60.

I have this on a 2002 7.3 Excursion with an after market muffler and have averaged 19-20 on the highway cruising at 70 or less (hand calculated). Without a shadow of a doubt though the programmers will help the most. I have the superchips which I run on the tow-safe or economy setting. You could probably get one cheap on e-bay.

Hope this helps!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Varnado said:


> I think I read somewhere the 99' thru 01's have heavier litters or ? Like that. They can take bigger turbos and massive tuning and still last a looong time. I'm sure others will have better info on that.


I have a guy working for me who worked at ford for like 15 years and he always said the 99-01 was the best 7.3, I have a 03 f350 and the only difference I see is they moved the fuse box and some wires


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Going to install the DIY intake hopefully this weekend. Will let you guys know how it performs.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Finished installing the intake earlier today. Took about 15min to do. I did notice a difference, the turbo seems to spool quicker and throttle response seems a little quicker also. Not sure on mph just yet but I'm sure there will be a difference.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

:rybka:


capt.dru said:


> I dont want to chip or program because of the high mileage. I don't want to risk messing up something.


Why would you say 225,000 miles is high mileage? If these motors are taken care, the right oil, correct coolant and SCAs along with good air filtration these motors will **** near last forever. Kidding aside, you should get 500,000 miles plus out of these motors

The 99 and early 01s had forged rods, the later 7.3s had powder metal rods. Theses differences were only an issue when really tweaking the the motors for high horsepower.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

capt.dru said:


> Finished installing the intake earlier today. Took about 15min to do. I did notice a difference, the turbo seems to spool quicker and throttle response seems a little quicker also. Not sure on mph just yet but I'm sure there will be a difference.


Straighten out the exhaust and it will scoooot! with just those 2 mods mine has a 256k and use to be a ambulance !! so it has had the #### run out of it when I bought it if it could speak it would have said I have gone to heaven !


----------

